# How do you create an account with waypoint?



## Denali401 (Dec 10, 2019)

I can't seem to figure out how to set up an account with waypoint. I found the portal login, but to get access there you need an email on file. Downloaded the app, same thing. I honestly think I'm going crazy at this point.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I've got the app as well. I just received my soil analysis. I just got a notification from the app and I was able to view it.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. Says no email account on file. I did email them and they said you can send sample in with your info and they'll contact you to setup account. It must be paid before testing with a new account. I think I'm going to print off the form and send it in with a sample and wait for them to contact me. Not sure what else to do if you can't create an account.


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

All I did my first time around was print the submittal form, fill it out, and included it in the box with my soil sample along with a check to cover the cost of the analysis. I also gave them a quick call for clarification and they were very helpful so also try that if you have any questions.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Definitely just give them a call to set up an account. They will give you your account ID over the phone, and that can be used to set up your online access once they get it processed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The first time, just fill out the form. They will call you for credit card info or send a check. You do not need an account for them to receive and test.


----------

